# 26x1.75 Tires For Schwinn S7 Rims



## Jay81 (Aug 3, 2016)

Schwinn tire sizes can be confusing enough to people who are new to vintage Schwinns. To add to the confusion, here are some 26x1.75 tires to fit Schwinn S7 rims. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=152190426957


----------



## morton (Aug 3, 2016)

Sometimes I wonder what was going thru the minds of the Schwinn execs.  Think, those Alivet/Huret drs (worst ever made), screwy tire sizes (so you had to go to a Schwinn shop and pay premium price), seat posts that made seat swapping a pain in the a$$.....little distractions like this and one or two major mistakes like continuing to manufacture 37 pound "lightweights" when added up can put a company out of business!  Oh wait!  Never mind.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 3, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/26x1-75-tires-for-schwinn.88772/


----------

